# Order and Chaos working on Touchpad?



## b33zu (Oct 12, 2011)

So real quick just wanted to see if anyone has got this to work on there touchpad? I'm running the newest nightly build ics. I was told I could just download it to my phone and use titanium backup to restore it on the touchpad. I haven't got this to work. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## leftovermagic (Sep 13, 2011)

I had it working in cm7 by changing my Build.Prop to an I9100. I used chainfire too

Sent from my touchpad via tapatalk


----------



## rogabean (Jan 17, 2012)

Worked great on CM7. I haven't been able to get it going on CM9 yet though.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------

